# Now you have done it.....



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I can't believe you all.....you really have gone and done it now......

I don't know what I am going to do with you all.....:noidea:

This is a field forum....and all you goobers seem to talk about is indoors.....:doh:

I can't take it anymore.......it has gotten to the point that you all have me thinking about this crappy venue 

That's right.....I got my cams....Thurs they went on the bow.....then the strings.

This morning I got up and registered for LAS  then put the bow back in the press and set the draw and timing.  

Served the string and now I am sitting here watching people shoot indoors.D

Who is going to LAS :noidea:

I know the usual suspects will be there.....Jarlicker....Mac...Spec (yes he is already registered)....nybohunter.....Xhunter....Kstigall (my roomie)....VaVince....Pinto....Hinky. NEVADAPRO is even coming from WAY out in Vegas 

But what I really want to know is....Sticky are you MD and the skinny man coming:noidea: What about you others...:darkbeer:

Let's start a list of the goof balls going.....

and no Bowgod if you find a way to "budget" the trip in.....this won't be an opportunity at Hornet.

But Mac and Spec.....:thumb: By the way Mac I am shooting @ 9 so if you haven't registered and can get up that early


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

*Repost & enter your time*

Hornet............................ 9:00 Sat
Kstigall........................... 9:00 Sat
VaVince......................... 9:00 Sat
Spectre........................ 12:30 Sat 
Pinto............................ 12:30 Sat
NevadaPro 
Jarlicker
Mac
Xhunter
Hinky


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Hornet............................ 9:00 Sat
> Kstigall........................... 9:00 Sat
> VaVince......................... 9:00 Sat
> Spectre........................ 12:30 Sat
> ...


Pragmatic_Lee................ 9:00 Sat
JPrice............................ 9:00 Sat


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Pragmatic_Lee................ 9:00 Sat
> JPrice............................ 9:00 Sat


Bees 4pm Sat.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

You goobers aren't doing it right :doh: Copy and paste the list when you add to it :wink:


Hornet............................ 9:00 Sat
Kstigall........................... 9:00 Sat
VaVince......................... 9:00 Sat
Spectre........................ 12:30 Sat 
Pinto............................ 12:30 Sat
NevadaPro 
Jarlicker
Mac
Xhunter
Hinky
Pragmatic_Lee................ 9:00 Sat
JPrice............................ 9:00 Sat 
Bees.............................. 4pm Sat


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> You goobers aren't doing it right :doh: Copy and paste the list when you add to it :wink:
> 
> 
> Hornet............................ 9:00 Sat
> ...


Thats your job...


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> I can't believe you all.....you really have gone and done it now......
> 
> I don't know what I am going to do with you all.....:noidea:
> 
> ...




have no fear hornet i don't see us making the LAS shoot. 300.00 in just entry fees is a bit steep. i have to send out deposits for my bear hunt and our hog hunt in Jan. i just can't see us coming up with the extra funds to make LAS.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> have no fear hornet i don't see us making the LAS shoot. 300.00 in just entry fees is a bit steep. i have to send out deposits for my bear hunt and our hog hunt in Jan. i just can't see us coming up with the extra funds to make LAS.


That is understandable....

I don't "need" to go....but that is a shoot that I will not miss. 

It's worth the trip for the day if you can though....even just to watch


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> That is understandable....
> 
> I don't "need" to go....but that is a shoot that I will not miss.
> 
> It's worth the trip for the day if you can though....even just to watch


we may come up for a day to watch, just no way we can afford the entry fees to shoot just too much other things that have to be paid for around that time.


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

Seems as though I have already been added to your list by dear OLD Dad, but do change the name to Prag Jr. It seems to have stuck! :grin:


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> You goobers aren't doing it right :doh: Copy and paste the list when you add to it :wink:
> 
> 
> Hornet............................ 9:00 Sat
> ...



looking good:thumbs_up


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Macaholic said:


> looking good:thumbs_up


I forgot that I hadn't registered....I was going to shoot at 12:30. 

But I guess I will just have to give you and Spec something to shoot for.


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Anyone want to throw a signed one on it? I will start, anyone who is shooting this event and wants some....bring it  Add your names and you might as well sign it now :smile:.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

VA Vince said:


> Anyone want to throw a signed one on it? I will start, anyone who is shooting this event and wants some....bring it  Add your names and you might as well sign it now :smile:.


You better watch it....or people will start thinking that you bite into a bad worm in that apple :wink:


How was league tonight? Tell Braden I need to "borrow" his VE


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> You better watch it....or people will start thinking that you bite into a bad worm in that apple :wink:
> 
> 
> How was league tonight? Tell Braden I need to "borrow" his VE


Didnt shoot the league. I was shooting ok, but I couldnt hold woth a damn. So I came home. I am going back this afternoon and shoot a couple of vegas rounds.


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

We are planning on shooting on Fri hopefully the 4 line


----------



## 60Xbulldog60X (Mar 12, 2005)

60xbulldog60x ...........SAT 4:00pm


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

*We are loading the Train*

Hi Hornet. Just signed up and am shooting with Mac at 12:30. I heard you were shooting a rotten Apple. Say its not true. :angry: Hope you do not show up sick this year. That excuse will not work this year. Ha Ha We are bringing a big group with us this year. Look forward to seeing everyone at LAS.:thumbs_up


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Firstmaxx said:


> Hi Hornet. Just signed up and am shooting with Mac at 12:30. I heard you were shooting a rotten Apple. Say its not true. :angry: Hope you do not show up sick this year. That excuse will not work this year. Ha Ha We are bringing a big group with us this year. Look forward to seeing everyone at LAS.:thumbs_up


that wasn't an excuse.....I only don't play when I can't....


It's not a rumor.....and the Apple is far from rotten


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> that wasn't an excuse.....I only don't play when I can't....
> 
> 
> It's not a rumor.....and the Apple is far from rotten


Aint that the truth......


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> I can't believe you all.....you really have gone and done it now......
> 
> I don't know what I am going to do with you all.....:noidea:
> 
> ...


After my 'not so memorable' performance last year, no way you'll see me shooting this year. Me and high stakes indoors just don't get along. Besides, I haven't drawn a bow back in two months!!!

I'm sure the 'Scrawny Guy' and I will take a ride and watch you guys shoot.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

mdbowhunter said:


> After my 'not so memorable' performance last year, no way you'll see me shooting this year. Me and high stakes indoors just don't get along. Besides, I haven't drawn a bow back in two months!!!
> 
> I'm sure the 'Scrawny Guy' and I will take a ride and watch you guys shoot.


Well Jerry, if you're not going to shoot, how bout we wager a crispy, that way, I'll be sure to bring at least one home. :shade:

(Running off to review the 2008 scores to see what Jerry shot).


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Ah, come on Jerry, you finished 27th (in your class).


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Still got to register but the latest round I can get!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

X Hunter said:


> Still got to register but the latest round I can get!!


Think you're going to have a hard time getting up on Sat. morning? :shade:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Ah, come on Jerry, you finished 27th (in your class).


C'mon Lee....tell the *WHOLE* story. 27th out of 27 shooters! :thumbs_do Like I said...a 'not so memorable' performance.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

mdbowhunter said:


> C'mon Lee....tell the *WHOLE* story. 27th out of 27 shooters! :thumbs_do Like I said...a 'not so memorable' performance.


I would think that would be one of your MOST memorable performances. :shade: But hey, the real question is: "Did you have fun?" Be sure to look us up when you get there. Jr & I will be leaving "early" on Fri. for the 6.5 hour drive. Once we check in at the motel, we'll go straight to LAS.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Think you're going to have a hard time getting up on Sat. morning? :shade:


I dont shoot morning lines when i can help it.... I pratice in the aftternoons so when i go to a shoot i try to shoot in the afternoon


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

X Hunter said:


> I dont shoot morning lines when i can help it.... I pratice in the aftternoons so when i go to a shoot i try to shoot in the afternoon


And the whole time your humming the song "It's 5 O'clock Somewhere" in your mind. Look forward to seeing you again Brad. Don't forget to remind me to give you what I picked up for you last month at LAS.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I would think that would be one of your MOST memorable performances. :shade: But hey, the real question is: "Did you have fun?" Be sure to look us up when you get there. Jr & I will be leaving "early" on Fri. for the 6.5 hour drive. Once we check in at the motel, we'll go straight to LAS.


He, he, he...yeah that's true. Memorable works both ways...doesn't it?!!!

Did I have fun? Well, I met KStigall and Spec...and saw my buddy Hornet...so yeah I guess it was worth the trip. Take away my shooting and it was fun. 

Yep, we will look for you and jarlicker. :teeth:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> And the whole time your humming the song "It's 5 O'clock Somewhere" in your mind. Look forward to seeing you again Brad. Don't forget to remind me to give you what I picked up for you last month at LAS.


Dont worry i'll even show ya the two i already have!!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

X Hunter said:


> Dont worry i'll even show ya the two i already have!!!


Don't forget, I have a picture of one of yours already.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Don't forget, I have a picture of one of yours already.


Yes but to see both together in full force is a rare site and mabey a picture worthy event


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

*X Hunter*

Ha Brad, How are things going. Are you still setting them down. I am going to LAS, how about you. I am shooting Sat at 12:30. We are bring a big group this year.


----------



## 3dshooter80 (Mar 13, 2006)

Hornet............................ 9:00 Sat
Kstigall........................... 9:00 Sat
VaVince......................... 9:00 Sat
Spectre........................ 12:30 Sat 
Pinto............................ 12:30 Sat
NevadaPro 
Jarlicker
Mac
Xhunter
Hinky
Pragmatic_Lee................ 9:00 Sat
JPrice............................ 9:00 Sat 
Bees.............................. 4pm Sat
3dshooter80.....................4pm Sat

I will be making the maiden voyage. What a trip this is going to be with Macaholic, FirstmaXX, Jarlicker and all the gang. Brownhornet, I am looking forward to meeting you. I haven't heard a single good thing about you yet, and I want to see if it is all true . Macaholic and Jarlicker, I may need you guys for moral support at 4 pm. I can't wait...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> After my 'not so memorable' performance last year, no way you'll see me shooting this year. Me and high stakes indoors just don't get along. Besides, I haven't drawn a bow back in two months!!!
> 
> I'm sure the 'Scrawny Guy' and I will take a ride and watch you guys shoot.


:chortle: Heck if the rest of us can donate 

and yesterday was the first time I have shot an arrow since Aug....so I have you beat :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Hornet............................ 9:00 Sat
Kstigall........................... 9:00 Sat
VaVince......................... 9:00 Sat
Spectre........................ 12:30 Sat 
Pinto............................ 12:30 Sat
NevadaPro 
Jarlicker
Mac
Xhunter
Hinky
Pragmatic_Lee................ 9:00 Sat
JPrice............................ 9:00 Sat 
Bees.............................. 4:00 Sat
3dshooter80.....................4:00 Sat
60xbulldog60x ................. 4:00 Sat
Blondstar......................... 4:00 Sat


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Hornet............................ 9:00 Sat
Kstigall........................... 9:00 Sat
VaVince......................... 9:00 Sat
Spectre........................ 12:30 Sat
Pinto............................ 12:30 Sat
NevadaPro
Jarlicker
Mac
Xhunter
Hinky
Pragmatic_Lee................ 9:00 Sat
JPrice............................ 9:00 Sat
Bees.............................. 4:00 Sat
3dshooter80.....................4:00 Sat
60xbulldog60x ................. 4:00 Sat
Blondstar......................... 4:00 Sat 
FirstMaxx..........................12:30 Sat (I think)


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

All I know is there is a certain shooter on that list......that is a VERY happy man.

Someone JUST missed a PB by one yesterday.....with a piece of worm in his mouth......

After he realized that he has yet to bite that apple more then a handful of times......he gobbled down the worm :wink:

Chomp.....CHOMP....chumps :rapture:


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> All I know is there is a certain shooter on that list......that is a VERY happy man.
> 
> Someone JUST missed a PB by one yesterday.....with a piece of worm in his mouth......
> 
> ...


Wonder who that is . See you all soon in the cold state of pennsylvania.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> :chortle: Heck if the rest of us can donate
> 
> and yesterday was the first time I have shot an arrow since Aug....so I have you beat :wink:


Yep...a 'donation' it was. 

August? I guess you never made it into the woods with a bow this year. :mg: I got ya beat there...bowhunted ONCE! :embara: Hmmmm, guess I didn't live up to my AT name. :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> Yep...a 'donation' it was.
> 
> August? I guess you never made it into the woods with a bow this year. :mg: I got ya beat there...bowhunted ONCE! :embara: Hmmmm, guess I didn't live up to my AT name. :wink:


With a bow...heck I didn't even go dove hunting this year.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

VA Vince said:


> Wonder who that is . See you all soon in the cold state of pennsylvania.


Isn't it nice living in the 10 ring :wink:


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> Isn't it nice living in the 10 ring :wink:


It can be a bit silly.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

VA Vince said:


> It can be a bit silly.


Silly? C'mon Vince...we all should have such problems. :wink: Keep up the good shooting.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> Silly? C'mon Vince...we all should have such problems. :wink: Keep up the good shooting.


We will get you squared away sooner or later :wink:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Hornet............................ 9:00 Sat
> Kstigall........................... 9:00 Sat
> VaVince......................... 9:00 Sat
> Spectre........................ 12:30 Sat
> ...


...


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Hornet............................ 9:00 Sat
Kstigall........................... 9:00 Sat
VaVince......................... 9:00 Sat
Spectre........................ 12:30 Sat
Pinto............................ 12:30 Sat
NevadaPro
Jarlicker..........................9:00 Sat
Mac................................12:30 Sat
X Hunter.........................4:00 Sat
Hinky
Pragmatic_Lee................ 9:00 Sat
JPrice............................ 9:00 Sat
Bees.............................. 4:00 Sat
3dshooter80.....................4:00 Sat
60xbulldog60x ................. 4:00 Sat
Blondstar......................... 4:00 Sat 
FirstMaxx..........................12:30 Sat (I think)
Treaton.............................7:00 pm Fri (i think)


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

jarlicker said:


> Hornet............................ 9:00 Sat
> Kstigall........................... 9:00 Sat
> VaVince......................... 9:00 Sat
> Spectre........................ 12:30 Sat
> ...


Add in Sticky, 4:00 Sat...  :tongue:


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

Hornet............................ 9:00 Sat
Kstigall........................... 9:00 Sat
VaVince......................... 9:00 Sat
Spectre........................ 12:30 Sat
Pinto............................ 12:30 Sat
NevadaPro
Jarlicker..........................9:00 Sat
Mac................................12:30 Sat
X Hunter.........................4:00 Sat
Hinky
Pragmatic_Lee................ 9:00 Sat
Prag Jr............................. 9:00 Sat
Bees.............................. 4:00 Sat
3dshooter80.....................4:00 Sat
60xbulldog60x ................. 4:00 Sat
Blondstar......................... 4:00 Sat
Sticky..............................4:00 Sat
FirstMaxx..........................12:30 Sat (I think)
Treaton.............................7:00 pm Fri (i think)


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> Add in Sticky, 4:00 Sat...  :tongue:


Uh oh, Sticky is going to LAS.  No doubt...I will be there...watching. :wink: You guys are gonna have a heck of a cheering section. :mg:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

mdbowhunter said:


> Uh oh, Sticky is going to LAS.  No doubt...I will be there...watching. :wink: You guys are gonna have a heck of a cheering section. :mg:


PLEASE, do NOT wear your cheer leading outfit :mg:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> PLEASE, do NOT wear your cheer leading outfit :mg:


It won't help me anyway.. my game ain't been on lately, but.. I cannot refuse the opportunity to meet so many and have some fun, shooting well or not.. :lol: :thumb: :cheers:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> It won't help me anyway.. my game ain't been on lately, but.. *I cannot refuse the opportunity to meet so many and have some fun*, shooting well or not.. :lol: :thumb: :cheers:


+1

BTW: I'll talk with my contacts at LAS and see if they'll put their left over camo on sale while the Classic is running. Hate for you to pay the registration fee, drive to LAS and not be able to get some kind of deal. :shade:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> PLEASE, do NOT wear your cheer leading outfit :mg:


Oh c'mon Lee....where's the fun in that? :mg: I'm figuring...at the very least...I can get 'the wave' going. :wink:



IGluIt4U said:


> It won't help me anyway.. my game ain't been on lately, but.. I cannot refuse the opportunity to meet so many and have some fun, shooting well or not.. :lol: :thumb: :cheers:


Sticky, Sticky, Sticky, you are way too modest. :embara: But you are right, you'll probably meet some fellow ATers for the first time. Always good to put faces with the names.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

mdbowhunter said:


> Oh c'mon Lee....where's the fun in that? :mg: I'm figuring...at the very least...I can get 'the wave' going. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Sticky, Sticky, Sticky, you are way too modest. :embara: But you are right, you'll probably meet some fellow ATers for the first time. Always good to put faces with the names.


Well, there'll be a couple firsts.. it'll be the first time I've shot a Vegas face too.. :tongue: :lol: :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> Well, there'll be a couple firsts.. it'll be the first time I've shot a Vegas face too.. :tongue: :lol: :wink:


Just use your 40 yard Field mark - no problem.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Just use your 40 yard Field mark - no problem.


Hmm.. my metrics ain't the best, but somehow I think that's a tad bit further than 18m.. :noidea: :tomato: :chortle:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> Hmm.. my metrics ain't the best, but somehow I think that's a tad bit further than 18m.. :noidea: :tomato: :chortle:


Not really enough that you'll be able to tell.


----------

